# Trailer jetter registration?



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Found a U.S. Jetter 4018, what kind of registration should it have? Pink slip to the trailer atleast? The guy says he never has had a plate on it here in California it's about 5 years old


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Check withDMV. 

Here in Illinois it has to be plated, insured, and registered


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Unclog1776 said:


> Check withDMV.
> 
> Here in Illinois it has to be plated, insured, and registered



Same here in Georgia.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

No plate or reg in New York. I know mine machine has a VIN even though it's a skid mount.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Hillside said:


> Found a U.S. Jetter 4018, what kind of registration should it have? Pink slip to the trailer atleast? The guy says he never has had a plate on it here in California it's about 5 years old


I would definitely check wit the DMV without question. The thing that sucks is perhaps the other guy was just lucky and never got pulled over with it. You buy it and pull it out and BAM! Your tellin your side of the story to a disgruntled chippy. I'm pretty sure because of the weight rating of the trailer it will need to be registered.


----------

